# Hitching from Pueblo Colorado to Taos New Mexico and jumping a train to Tucson Arizona



## Kal (Nov 5, 2014)

Finally I will be hitching from Pueblo to Taos tomorrow and then from Taos I plan on jumping a train to Tucson.


----------

